# Scrollbar wird unter FireFox nicht angezeigt. *noch nie sowas gesehen*



## NetPerformance (20. September 2005)

Hi..

Habe beim besten Willen überhaupt keine Ahnung, warum der Scrollbar nicht angezeigt wird.

http://www.aaron.de/test/ff.png

Ich war dabei ein Shopsystem anzupassen.
Jetzt kann ich nicht weiter machen, da sich die restlichen Felder weiter unten befinden.

Gruß
Aaron * warum muss mir immer sowas passieren *


----------



## AKrebs70 (20. September 2005)

Hallo!

Der Quell-Text währe sinnvoller. 

Axel


----------



## NetPerformance (20. September 2005)

Kennst du aus dem anderen Posting  
Das Shopmodul beinhaltet 3500 Zielen.
Die einzelnen Seiten sind alle untereinander aufgeführt. Diese Seite "payment" ist zu lang und wird nicht ganz angezeigt.



```
<html>
<head>
	<TITLE>Products example template</TITLE>
</head>

<body>
<BR><BR><BR><BR><HR><BR><BR><BR>
<h3>BASKET_INFO_TEMPLATE</h3>
<em>
Subpart used if the GPvar "products_info" was set. This is normally used to let people enter address information separately from the real basket.<BR>
Exact same features as BASKET_TEMPLATE<BR>
</em><br>
<br>
<br>
<!-- ###BASKET_INFO_TEMPLATE### begin
	Subpart used if the GPvar "products_info" was set. This is normally used to let people enter address information separately from the real basket
	Exact same features as BASKET_TEMPLATE
-->
<FORM method="post" action="###FORM_URL###">
<TABLE border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="1" width=100%>
	<tr>
		<td><img src="clear.gif" width=100 height=1></td>
		<td><img src="clear.gif" width=5 height=1></td>
		<td><img src="clear.gif" width=200 height=1></td>
		<td colspan=3><img src="clear.gif" width=100% height=1></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td colspan=6 class="title">Invoice address</td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td colspan=6>
		<!-- ###BILLING_ADDRESS### start -->
		###GW1B###
			Enter your postal address here. This name and address will be printed on the invoice as the one, who buys the goods.<br>
			Normally we will send the goods to this address, but if you enter an alternative address in the fields below, we'll send your goods there instead.<br>
			If you chose "Pickup" as delivery form, your goods are not shipped to you of course. 
		###GW1E###
			<br>
			<br>
			<table>
			<tr>
				<td>###GW1B###<strong>Name/Company: </strong>*###GW1E###</td>
			</tr>
			<tr>
				<td><input type="text" name="recs[personinfo][name]" size="50" value="###PERSON_NAME###"></td>
			</tr>
			<tr>
				<td>###GW1B###<strong>Address: </strong>*###GW1E###</td>
			</tr>
			<tr>
				<td><textarea cols=30 rows=5 name="recs[personinfo][address]" wrap="off">###PERSON_ADDRESS###</textarea></td>
			</tr>
			<tr>
				<td>###GW1B###<strong>Phone: </strong>*###GW1E###</td>
			</tr>
			<tr>
				<td><input type="text" name="recs[personinfo][telephone]" size="50" value="###PERSON_TELEPHONE###"></td>
			</tr>
			<tr>
				<td>###GW1B###<strong>Email:</strong>###GW1E###</td>
			</tr>
			<tr>
				<td><input type="text" name="recs[personinfo][email]" size="50" value="###PERSON_EMAIL###"></td>
			</tr>
			</table><br>
			
			###GW1B###
			<em>Notice: Fields with * must be filled in!</em>
			###GW1E###
		<!-- ###BILLING_ADDRESS### end-->

		
		<!-- ###BILLING_ADDRESS_LOGIN### start
			If this part is not empty then this will be used instead of BILLING_ADDRESS if there is a FE-login user.
		 -->
			<br>
			<table>
			<tr>
				<td>###GW1B###<strong>Name/Company:</strong>###GW1E###</td>
			</tr>
			<tr>
				<td>###GW1B######PERSON_NAME######GW1E###</td>
			</tr>

			<tr>
				<td>###GW1B###<strong>Postal address:</strong>###GW1E###</td>
				<td>###GW1B######PERSON_ADDRESS_DISPLAY######GW1E###</td>
			</tr>
			<tr>
				<td>###GW1B###<strong>Phone:</strong>###GW1E###</td>
				<td>###GW1B######PERSON_TELEPHONE######GW1E###</td>
			</tr>
			<tr>
				<td>###GW1B###<strong>Email:</strong>###GW1E###</td>
				<td>###GW1B######PERSON_EMAIL######GW1E###</td>
			</tr>
			</table>
		<!-- ###BILLING_ADDRESS_LOGIN### end-->
		</td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td colspan=6><img src="clear.gif" width=1 height=10></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td colspan=3 class="title">Other delivery address</td>
		<td colspan=3></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td colspan=3>
		###GW1B###
			If you wish your goods to be delivered to another address than the invoice address above, enter the full address here. You can also enter the contact person/email at this location.
		###GW1E###
			<br>
			<br>

			<table>
			<tr>
				<td>###GW1B###<strong>Contact person:</strong>###GW1E###</td>
			</tr>
			<tr>
				<td><input type="text" name="recs[delivery][name]" size="50" value="###DELIVERY_NAME###"></td>
			</tr>
			<tr>
				<td>###GW1B###<strong>Address:</strong>###GW1E###</td>
			</tr>
			<tr>
				<td><textarea cols=30 rows=5 name="recs[delivery][address]" wrap="off">###DELIVERY_ADDRESS###</textarea></td>
			</tr>
			<tr>
				<td>###GW1B###<strong>Phone:</strong>###GW1E###</td>
			</tr>
			<tr>
				<td><input type="text" name="recs[delivery][telephone]" size="50" value="###DELIVERY_TELEPHONE###"></td>
			</tr>
			<tr>
				<td>###GW1B###<strong>Email:</strong>###GW1E###</td>
			</tr>
			<tr>
				<td><input type="text" name="recs[delivery][email]" size="50" value="###DELIVERY_EMAIL###"></td>
			</tr>
			</table>
		</td>
		<td colspan=3></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td colspan=6><img src="clear.gif" width=1 height=10></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td colspan=3 class="title">Notes</td>
		<td colspan=3></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td colspan=3>
			###GW1B###
				If you have any further comments to your order, please use this field:
			###GW1E###
			<br>
			<br>

			<table>
			<tr>
				<td>###GW1B###Comments:###GW1E###</td>
				<td><textarea cols=30 rows=5 name="recs[delivery][note]">###DELIVERY_NOTE###</textarea></td>
			</tr>
			</table>
		</td>
		<td colspan=3></td>
	</tr>
<//table>
<br>
<input type="Submit" name="products_update" value="Back to basket">&nbsp;&nbsp;	<input type="Submit" name="products_payment" value="Pay / Order" onClick="document.forms[0].action='###FORM_URL_FINALIZE###';">

</FORM>
<BR>
<!-- ###BASKET_INFO_TEMPLATE### end -->

</body>
</html>
```


----------



## Maik (20. September 2005)

Der Grund hierfür ist dann wohl im CSS-Code zu suchen, denn dein (nicht CSS-formatierter) HTML-Code erzeugt bei mir die Scrollbars im Firefox (1.0.2)


----------

